# Microfibre & Tumble Dryer



## jas07 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Are you ok to tumble dry Microfibre Cloths and Drying Towels? Ive done it on a couple of older ones and they come out with an awful lot of static build up on them, advice and recommendations ahoy!

Cheers!
Jas


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

Just air dry them. I find that it makes them go hard.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

I use dryer balls.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Mgs Detail said:


> Just air dry them. I find that it makes them go hard.


I experience the opposite, they come out nice n fluffy, possibly due to different heat settings or different brands of mf. Pop one in and experiment, not a disaster financially if it goes wrong.


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

I find hey come out a lot 'fluffier' and soft compared to when I air dryed them...Just do them on a low heat setting for about 20 minutes and they come out very good.


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

Low heat, never air dry mines and some of my mfs are 2 years old.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Low heat and about 10 mins for me...adds an extra "fluffyness"


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Obviously everyone has their own technique, but we advise not to tumble dry our microfibre products, as it can adversely affect the lie of of the fabric. Although each to their own :thumb:


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

I usually air dry until the majority of the moisture has gone, then bung them in the dryer for a final 'fluff'

Out of curiosity, could you tumble dry your MFs to build up static, then use them for dusting jobs? the thinking being the static would attract the dust?


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Tumble try my MF's and my lambswool mitt on a low heat for about 20 mins! Comes out fluffier than hagrid's hair!!!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Out of the washer. I good shake to fluff back up. The hang out to dry. Another good shake before folding and putting away. Works well, and the cloths have lasted..

Don't have a tumble..


----------



## chillihound (Oct 17, 2009)

Just to satisfy my curiosity I washed and tumble dried mine today, used low heat setting.
They came out just fine.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

^^

That's what it is all about, trial and error and finding out for yourself :thumb:..


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

I've found that micowaves gives the opposite effect. :speechles i was in a rush.


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

I've been tumble drying mine for years, just make sure you use a synthetics setting on low heat and you will be fine.


----------



## JamesR1 (Apr 24, 2008)

In the dryer on low heat till dry. i,e dont leave them in longer than they need to be. 
Good shake out befor folding and storing. 

Never let me down.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Tumble drier for me on a low heat. They come out very fluffy and soft.

Seems to wind the wife up as I forget to reset the drier to normal setting and she then wonders why her things take ages to dry! I guess it's like leaving the toilet seat up!:lol:


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Drying

Air dry or use low / medium heat in a tumble dryer, adding two 'Dryer Balls' will help plump up the fibres, when they are 'almost' dry remove and allow to air dry, shake and then fold them for storage'

Some towels with bound edges are not suitable to be high heat dried, typically those with satin or stitched edges as they tend to shrink, pulling the towelling fabric


----------

